# VOLTEX LIGHTBAR Questions



## AdamChrap (Oct 19, 2005)

Has anyone had any success or problems with one of these light bars?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Part...arms=39:1|65:3|240:1318&_trksid=p4506.c0.m245


----------



## larryhd (Sep 2, 2007)

*led*

That bar is very dime and stop working the first week you should go here
http://www.ledguy.net/


----------



## AdamChrap (Oct 19, 2005)

Not looking to spend that much on a bar


----------



## Ford-101 (Nov 9, 2007)

I bought one of those lights in blue. im very happy with how bright it is.....but the wires is not sottered very well to the light pod. I went threw and resottered them and havent had a problem since.


----------



## generalee31184 (Sep 12, 2008)

*led*

I just bought one of the other style lights from that company, and have yet to mount it and use it till winter, but hooked up to power and it seems pretty bright with tons of patterns, only thing I dont care for is the control box seems kind of cheap, but can always change that if it becomes a problem. For what I paid good deal.


----------



## LawnProLandscapes (Nov 15, 2007)

Ford-101;583176 said:


> I bought one of those lights in blue. im very happy with how bright it is.....but the wires is not sottered very well to the light pod. I went threw and resottered them and havent had a problem since.


how long have you used it for?


----------



## kitn1mcc (Sep 15, 2008)

becarefull of so called knock off bars/Chineese build bars they can be headaches


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

crap....don't send American money to china....buy quality


----------

